# Fubared Calling 911 ~ Fire & Ambulance Vehicles Images



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

tamiyatim said:


> this may interest some people on this thread!!!
> 
> http://www.transconmedivac.com/index.html


Man, that is sIcK!!!!!!! And about as cool as cool can be...thanks for that linc!


----------



## Cicigen2 (Nov 21, 2018)

BostonBob said:


> I could not figure out if this was Fire only or Police too...I have both:
> 
> My State Police collection:
> 
> ...


Yes they are fire. I have them both as 1/64 and the 1/18


----------

